# Cool Picture of my Ghost Shrimp's molted skin



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Christopher W. (Jul 7, 2009)

awsome. cool picture


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome. I dont know how you got a picture of it though. It took me forever to get even 1 clear shot of my ghost catfish. And his head isnt even clear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

woooooooo!

bml turn of the flash.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Maybe it depends on the type of camera you have.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Great picture FC! That is so cool!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

bmlbytes said:


> Awesome. I dont know how you got a picture of it though. It took me forever to get even 1 clear shot of my ghost catfish. And his head isnt even clear.


It's not moving for one.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

wow that is cool, mine are kinda cloudy


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> It's not moving for one.


Good point. They are harder to take a pic of when they run away from the camera:lol:


----------

